# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Tiling on damaged gyprock

## John NW

I have been removing old bathroom tiles laid on gyprock. A fair amount of the paper cover has come off with the old tiles. Is it ok to put new tiles on the damaged gyprock.   thanks

----------


## Ian007

I need more info, has the paper been completely removed? 
If not then put some water proofing on where the new tiles will go and you should be fine. 
If yes then remove the gyprock and replace. 
I would put in villaboard as its a much better product for a wet area. 
Cheers Ian :Smilie:

----------


## Master Splinter

If you are re-tiling a whole bathroom, and your tiles are stuck on well (and not by the batch of 'bad tile glue' that half the houses in Canberra built in the late 70's and early 80's seem to have used...musta been a real big batch!) save yourself a lot of hassle and just rip the gyprock (with tiles attached) off the wall.   
I've found this approach to be a lot less fiddle than chipping all the tiles off, making the gyprock good, waterproofing it, and re-tiling.  Plus you get to use a proper waterproof board and decent waterproofing and not have lingering doubts about how good a fix job you did on the gyprock.

----------


## John NW

i have decided to just rip the old tiled walls out. I plan to use blue gyprock as it should be the same thickness as the remaing gyprock. Is the blue gyprock as good as villaboard? My aim is to set the room up and get a tiler in  to finish.

----------


## mic-d

If you mean aquacheck, I would never use it in a shower and if you do, get a waterproofer to do the whole shower.  I've seen 2 showers in the last fortnight that were constructed of aquacheck and have failed.  I would use villaboard and pack it with 4.5mm fibro to bring it roughly to the height of the gyprock.  But this means the joint will probably be visible unless they are under tiles, so either tile over these joints to hide them, or just rip out all the tiled walls completely and just fit sheets of villaboard. 
Cheers
Michael

----------


## Ian007

John what mic-d has said does make for a lot of sense 
If I was doing my wet areas I would do the complete removal. 
When we do our building licence the one of the biggest parts of it is wet areas, why?
because thats where most of the problems are. 
the next biggest area is tax law, I had to do a whole course on it just to apply for a buliding licence, why? because they want there share and they want to make sure they get it.:mad:

----------

